# Is this too plain?



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Trying to do one for a wedding in all whites ...not sure this will be ok
It isn't glued yet...just laid out to get an idea
What do you think?


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

I love it, very elegant.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Rather elegant, I think.


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

Gorgeous design.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

That is so beautiful. You do such nice work.


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

It looks wonderful!!!!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous, I love the simplistic elegance of this!!!


----------



## Sandy of CNY (Oct 29, 2013)

Somehow your simple ideas and designs magically turn into elegance. With upmost respect, you are one of my favorites to watch for the next creation.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Not too plain at all. It's elegant and classic. Love it.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I just love it!!
Very beautiful and elegant!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh my, that is so pretty - glue away!


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Lovely the way you did it!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

hajra said:


> I love it, very elegant.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

ruth Roxanne said:


> Lovely the way you did it!


How about this? White or off white butterfly??


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> How about this? White or off white butterfly??


I like the white on white better.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful but I think the white butterfly works best. It keeps the elegance and sophistication of it.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

It is wonderful! Less is more they say.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

It is wonderful! Less is more they say.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

redquilter said:


> Beautiful but I think the white butterfly works best. It keeps the elegance and sophistication of it.


Thanks yes that is what we agreed upon..fun to get help from so many..thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very classy and I prefer the white butterfly.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Not too plain at all. It's elegant and classic. Love it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Like the first one, very pretty.


----------



## Barbara Bartram (Jan 26, 2012)

My taste exactly!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Bartram (Jan 26, 2012)

My taste exactly!!! :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

White butterfly but I liked it the way it was .I think you(not you personally) can spoil things with too much decoration.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

annweb said:


> White butterfly but I liked it the way it was .I think you(not you personally) can spoil things with too much decoration.


I have to admit I like simple...but i also do love the butterflies lolI could scatter them on all my cards lol


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

I certainly don't think it is too plain. Very nice.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I love it but I wouldn't put pulls on it as purrs bring tears,it's a old saying I know.but my family won't have pulls in the house maybe just a simple sequin would look good.or a dove or the butterfly's are simple and lovely.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Why do you think it's too plain?..I think it's attractive it doesn't need anymore adornment....I like the Butterfly in place of the bow..the pink hue is pretty as it matched the flowers..reminds me of that song "Butterfly Kisses"...


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

It is perfect!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

It looks very nice


----------



## Mneets (Oct 4, 2011)

I am with the rest.....these are very elegant. You do really nice work, and I love seeing what you do!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I think it is lovely. Very rich looking.


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

I love the butterfly


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

hajra said:


> I love it, very elegant.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

maybe chalk very light pink for the flowers and butterfly?? just a "whisper" of pink


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Gail DSouza said:


> I just love it!!
> Very beautiful and elegant!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

White, white, white, exquisite in simplicity. 
Do you sell your note cards and boxes? Looking for 5 gifts for my bridge club for Christmas. PittyPat


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

As everyone has stated - I have to agree this is elegant and I truly like the white butterfly if that is the way you go. Actually like the ribbon instead of any butterfly - that is just my opinion


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I like the bow better than the butterfly. Simpler is always more elegant.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Looks very pretty to me.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Really nice!


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Love the butterfly effect, in beige or in white. Are there white butterflies?


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it's beautiful. I have always loved white on white designs. I actually had dishes and glassware in white on white patterns for years.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

If it were me, I would use off-white for both the flowers and the butterfly to unite the design. Otherwise I would just stick to white.


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

I vote for white on white! That's beautiful!


----------



## sillytilly (Dec 8, 2012)

I like the white bow best Really nice work.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Kathie said:


> I like the white on white better.


Me :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I love the bow. The butterfly adds another element which to me makes it look "busy." I love your cards. I am just getting into making cards so it is fun to see what others do.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't think it is too plain. It is elegant.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

I am just beginning to gather the necessary tools to start "playing" with embossing cards for a new and different craft. Watching you evolve with your projects is fascinating and very helpful. Hope you will keep posting so I can hope to have daily/weekly inspiration. Your projects are OUTSTANDING!


----------



## doriso (Feb 22, 2014)

Elegant, classic, unique!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Not too plain at all. It's elegant and classic. Love it.


i agree, it is perfect for the occasion!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh I like it and you know I think all white would be beautiful as well. Very classy looking.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Beautiful. Not too plain for my taste...I'm a less is more gal. It looks very elegant and not overdone. Love the white butterfly.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

The more left of the more elegant. Don't make it to gaudy.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Not too plain; just right, I think. Just enough embellishment. Many invites today are "over-done" for my taste; too busy. This looks great!


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

oge designs said:


> Gorgeous, I love the simplistic elegance of this!!!


I agree - simply beautiful :lol:


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Trying to do one for a wedding in all whites ...not sure this will be ok
> It isn't glued yet...just laid out to get an idea
> What do you think?


I do love this one. It is simply elegant. It will be wonderful for a wedding. :thumbup:


----------



## minamour (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi, I prefer less flower (1st one) and white on white.


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

Dainty, delicate, elegant....very nice work.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

So pretty


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

I think it is beautiful.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I think it is absolutely perfect. As far as the butterfly goes, have you thought of using white with some silver glitter on it? I still have to get my punches ordered. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I think it is absolutely perfect. As far as the butterfly goes, have you thought of using white with some silver glitter on it? I still have to get my punches ordered. Thanks for all of your help.


i do have some white glitter dust..maybe try that soon...


----------



## burdo (Feb 25, 2012)

I like the white on white and agree all your cards are beautiful. My only comment on the card - it looks like pearls and that may be a problem going through the post office sorting machine.


----------



## burdo (Feb 25, 2012)

I like the white on white and agree all your cards are beautiful. My only comment on the card - it looks like pearls and that may be a problem going through the post office sorting machine.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Trying to do one for a wedding in all whites ...not sure this will be ok
> It isn't glued yet...just laid out to get an idea
> What do you think?


That is absolutely beautiful~~ love the little pearls !
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful. Very nice for a wedding.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Very elegant. I also prefer the white on white.


----------



## MaxineMiller (Nov 27, 2012)

They are absolutely beautiful. I agree the white butterfly looks better.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

No, very tasteful.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Bow would look better in my opinion....cheers


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

perfect.....off white on white is very ZEN!!!LUV it!!!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> perfect.....off white on white is very ZEN!!!LUV it!!!!


Well I didn't know that but I know I have always liked it


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I like the white bow better than the butterfly on this one.


Sue Fish said:


> How about this? White or off white butterfly??


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Trying to do one for a wedding in all whites ...not sure this will be ok
> It isn't glued yet...just laid out to get an idea
> What do you think?


Hi Sue,
I think a glitter or sparkly color would brighten it up.
Jean Marie


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> How about this? White or off white butterfly??


The off -white butterfly- shows up more and then the white will stand out more.
Jean Marie


----------

